# Been A While



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Figured I’d pop in to see what’s going on.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Not many left. I pop in from time to time and end up replying to my own threads, lol. I remember searching this forum for hours a night back in college ! Kind of sad but social media is the new go to source for information.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Depends on your definition of OG


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

R n mfing R


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, but times have changed.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigga said:


> R n mfing R


Lets see if it still works
















yep it sure does


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

One of the Originals here


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn...things have changed around here. Hi OG's!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Haven’t been here in a while!


----------



## Markb78 (May 1, 2019)

Lifer374 said:


> Haven't been here in a while!


Was this site offline ??


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Markb78 said:


> Haven't been here in a while!


Was this site offline ??
[/quote]

No, just few visitors on the daily. Back in 2004-2005 this site would have 100's of new threads daily. I would come home from School and chat on this page or hours and hours


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im still here.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

marco said:


> im still here.


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

still here... got back into it with a marbled rhom back at the beginning of the quarantine.. pfury is a remnant of a simpler time lol


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

I pop in once in a blue moon but not much going on these days.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Random WFH check in from an old person


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Random WFH check in from an old person


Good to see ya, I am surprised its still hosted and not full of spam.


----------



## MikeFloyd (Apr 20, 2019)

New name, old member. 
I was surprised to see pfury pop up on some google searching. It's the same way I found this place back in 2003-2004? It's been time. 
Hope you guys have all been well since I last was here!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey fellas


----------



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

> I am surprised its still hosted and not full of spam


Forums are picking back up, now that the fascination with FB is over with.


----------



## Formerly_KSLS (Nov 20, 2021)

Wow, there’s some names I haven’t seen In a long LONG time. Hope you fellas are all doing well.


----------



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes it kind of surreal sometimes, like visiting your elementary school playground. 

Forums are picking back up, now that the fascination with FB is over with.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

W1nkyee said:


> I see why its dead here now...
> Posts not approved for over a day??


Hey buddy


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

W1nkyee said:


> Hey Man!
> Damn, she's quiet in here!
> Not a single post whore!


Let's revive the site then, lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

W1nkyee said:


> Gotta get posts approved in less than 24 hours.
> People want answers now, there's no good pirnah resources on FB that I've found.


I don't see the 24 hour thing. Unless you mean when starting a new thread ?


----------



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

Seems working fine


----------



## Formerly_KSLS (Nov 20, 2021)

There doesn’t seem to be any active piranha forums either. So where is everyone going?


----------



## Twin Cities (Jan 31, 2003)

Damn I sure miss keeping Ps. 
Was some really good times.
Five or 6 years ago I got back into keeping fish. I had a 55g planted tank with community fish in dallas, tx. I couldn't find a piranha but I did end up breeding bettas though and it happened fairly easy for me. I spent a lil over a year there in texas then ended up in north dakota working in the oilfield. Now I'm living in missouri of all fuckin places and wanting to get back into keeping Ps however well you know...
Anyways 
Merry Christmas and fuck U joe obiden.


----------



## SantaMonica (Oct 8, 2011)

I hear missouri is friendly to fishes


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Well Well Well..... does seem like a while has it not?! I haven't Logged into here in YEARS! 

RedneckR0nin..... how are you doing man ? you know, your sock cock pic still gives me PTSD till this very day.

Are other people still around here ? Mattones, NickG, need redz... ah who else was there ? BULLSNAKE! ..Piranha man. Wonder if that Douche Clown Liquid is still here. 

Who was that really weird annoying kid. Made a forum called Cancer lolz or something like that ? 

I havent had Piranhas for a while, I still have all my gear in storage though. Been like.. near a decade so I bet all the gaskets on the filters are hardened up and cracked.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Formerly_KSLS said:


> There doesn’t seem to be any active piranha forums either. So where is everyone going?


KSLS holy smokes how the hell are ya.

There's these cringe Facebook groups where people feed their ps goldfish and keep 10 rbps in a 30 gallon. You try to help people on there but the world is so defensive these days it's not even worth it. Some decent setups get posted every now and then though.


----------



## Formerly_KSLS (Nov 20, 2021)

Trigga said:


> KSLS holy smokes how the hell are ya.
> 
> There's these cringe Facebook groups where people feed their ps goldfish and keep 10 rbps in a 30 gallon. You try to help people on there but the world is so defensive these days it's not even worth it. Some decent setups get posted every now and then though.


DT! I’ve checked a few out on FB and couldn’t be bothered. The Piranha Central group isn’t bad, some nice set ups there.

Its nice to see some old familiar names still popping in to say hi. Is anyone gonna give the deets on what happened to P-Keepers?

Hope you are doing well. Do you still have a boxer?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I pop in from time to time and try to help out but most questions are months or years old.

Hell, there was nothing better than a Friday night bullshit*ing all night.


----------



## Formerly_KSLS (Nov 20, 2021)

TheTyeMan said:


> I pop in from time to time and try to help out but most questions are months or years old.
> 
> Hell, there was nothing better than a Friday night bullshit*ing all night.


Oh god, I remember those days. So many people online and responding, you were constantly refreshing the page.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

Formerly_KSLS said:


> Oh god, I remember those days. So many people online and responding, you were constantly refreshing the page.


I remember those nights. Nothing better to do other than hit the lounge and refresh and laugh my ass off all night


----------

